# Abandoned Things



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2010)

They once were shiny and new. They once were someone's pride and joy. They once were useful.

Now, they sit, forgotten, forlorn, and abandoned.

Post you abandoned stuff here.

Musclecars:

http://www.carsinbarns.com/

Malls:

http://www.deadmalls.com/

Soviet era trains:

http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2007/08...the-soviet-era/

Subway stations:

http://www.infrastructurist.com/2009/08/11...-photo-gallery/


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2010)

I always thought the Chernobyl nuke plant and the surrounding town of Prypiat were very interesting, in an odd haunting way.












I've also always had a thing Launch Complex 34 at the Kennedy Space Center, site of the Apollo 1 disaster, even though it happened 10+ years before I was born.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2010)

And just to be a little less morbid...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2010)

On destination truth (syfi channel show) they went to chernobyl to do an investigation. Not a fan of the show, but I wanted to see chernobyl.


----------



## benbo (Nov 10, 2010)

Any abandoned amusement park ride gives me the willies.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm abandoning this thread.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> On destination truth (syfi channel show) they went to chernobyl to do an investigation. Not a fan of the show, but I wanted to see chernobyl.


Google Earth has some great pictures, as do a few National Geographic articles over the years.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 10, 2010)

This is / was a great blog about abandoned things in Baton Rouge and surrounding areas. Pretty neat since I am familiar with a lot of the stuff on there.

Abandoned Baton Rouge


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2010)

benbo said:


> Any abandoned amusement park ride gives me the willies.


----------



## Sschell (Nov 10, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm abandoning this thread.



...sooooo.... now this becomes the official talk crap behind wil's back thread!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 10, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm abandoning this thread.
> ...


So sschell, is it true what you said about wil? I mean, is he really a tool? I don't believe you.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 10, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm abandoning this thread.
> ...


FOOOLEED YOOOOOU!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2010)

Boats, ships, and docks:

http://weburbanist.com/2008/10/07/historic...hips-and-docks/


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2010)

_The Abyss_ set, an abandoned incomplete reactor in gaffney, SC: http://www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com/th...th_carolina.htm


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> _The Abyss_ set, an abandoned incomplete reactor in gaffney, SC: http://www.abandonedbutnotforgotten.com/th...th_carolina.htm



I sure hope Duke is able to get the funding/justification to build that plant, because I have every intention of being the Site Welding Engineer if they do.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 11, 2010)

For anyone who likes urban exploring: http://www.actionsquad.org/

The pics &amp; history on this site rocks!


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.slate.com/id/2241211/slideshow/2241324/

I saw this slide show a while back of nature reclaiming abandoned buildings. Theres some cool pictures.


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 12, 2010)

As one might expect, the damn Cars in barns site has cost me a couple of hours of production.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> As one might expect, the damn Cars in barns site has cost me a couple of hours of production.


yep. been there. Cars in Barns a/k/a Rotting American Muscle is pretty interesting.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2014)

Site of the 84 Winter Olympics

http://www.viralforest.com/sarejevo-olympics/


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 24, 2014)

^ God Damn Bush!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 24, 2014)

Neat pictures of abandoned Olympic venues

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/02/21/abandoned-olympic-venues_n_4825485.html


----------



## csb (Feb 24, 2014)

We once had a youth gathering in one of the Rome Olympic venues. Stadio della Farnesina, to be exact.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2014)

I have walked the bobsled run in Lake Placid a few times... I couldn't believe that the Sochi venue had so much plywood. Placid was the nearest decent shopping when I lived up that way... kind of makes me miss NY a little... they let you go down the thing in the winter too. http://www.whiteface.com/


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I have walked the bobsled run in Lake Placid a few times... I couldn't believe that the Sochi venue had so much plywood. Placid was the nearest decent shopping when I lived up that way... kind of makes me miss NY a little... they let you go down the thing in the winter too. http://www.whiteface.com/


I used to go on a fishing/camping trip up that way years back. Beautiful area up there. I'm pretty sure that I fished near the base lodge


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I have walked the bobsled run in Lake Placid a few times... I couldn't believe that the Sochi venue had so much plywood. Placid was the nearest decent shopping when I lived up that way... kind of makes me miss NY a little... they let you go down the thing in the winter too. http://www.whiteface.com/
> ...




Beautiful but when you live there you do tend to need some sort of civilization... Star Lake, Cranberry Lake, heck even Saranac Lake aren't touristy towns... though Saranac had a mcdonalds and a grocery store... anything else you had to drive over to Placid or back to Watertown...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 24, 2014)

My son participated in a youth hockey tournament at Lake Placid. Pretty cool place and they got to play on the "Miracle on Ice" rink.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 24, 2014)

I can't really see the math working out for these countries that host the Olympics and have to build everything for a few weeks of use if the host country doesn't have the ability to turn say Sochi into the next "steamboat" ski resort?

Most of what Atlanta built got used. Stadium went to the Braves. Gymnastics arena became a basketball / hocky Arrena.. The Rivers that hosted the kayaking and such are all still used today

The shooting events and such were turned over to private use and I think they later went belly up..

The Olympic dorms went to Ga State (big downtown university) they did settle a foot or so- shitty geotechnical work! But most of all that stuff got used and I think it was one of the lowest Olympics build out interns of public dollars..

I was in army NG at the time and had to work. It totally sucked and I hope to never live in a city that hosts it again!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Most of what Atlanta built got used.




Except the stuff Richard Jewell blew up?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I was on my honeymoon at the same time and place Eric Rudolph was being hunted.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

The back woods of NC?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow I just looked up Richard Jewell and he died see real years ago.. He was pretty young....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> The back woods of NC?




Yup. Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

That's a great ride... It's on my bucket list to ride the whole thing in a jeep with the dog, wife can come if she wants to.....


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I was on my honeymoon at the same time and place Eric Rudolph was being hunted.




Who was the actual guy, not Richard Jewell.

After looking at the DeadMalls.com site yesterday, I started to wonder if our mall was going the same way. The candy store I frequent is going to be closing. The Subway closed. I'm not sure what's keeping that place open.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

csb said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I was on my honeymoon at the same time and place Eric Rudolph was being hunted.
> ...




Eric Rudolph.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Eric Robert Rudolph - Who was the world record hide and seek player for a while..

I sadly knew a lot of people that wished him well (wacho serious anti-abortion types)

I think he know lives in Colorado (Rudolph) I learned via facebook a guy I went to HS with works at the prison where he is housed.


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

I meant that as a statement, not a question. A continuation of your post about him.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 25, 2014)

csb said:


> I meant that as a statement, not a question. A continuation of your post about him.




Ahhh, the importance of punctuation, however lost of an art it may be.

(no question marks, no question)


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Lets go eat Grandpa!

Lets go eat, Grandpa!

I suck at engrish also..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I meant that as a statement, not a question. A continuation of your post about him.
> ...




I figured it was one or the other...just chose the wrong one, I reckon.

&lt;&lt;---Eats, shoots, and leaves.


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm a little stressed out this week. I felt the overwhelming need to clarify that I'm not dumb.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't think you were dumb, just that you didn't recall.

Hard to believe it all went down that long ago.


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

Summer of 1996...I was about to be a junior in high school.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Only good part about working the Olympics we got to hang out at the Olympic dorm food court .. Watching the tiny gymnasts eat a Big Mac was pretty humorous ( to me anyways)


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

You sick bastard. That's like some pedophile Carl's Jr. ad.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm sure all those nice ladies are over 18.

The gymnasts....probably legal in Jawja.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

And I really didn't mean it in a sexual way it was just funny seeing this girl that weighed 60 pounds stuff her face with American fast food


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


>


same


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 25, 2014)

^^^^

F'n AWESOME. Heard that used many times, just never in a great de-motivational poster before


----------

